# Sulawesi Shrimp Tank Build...



## fraggalrock

This prob belongs in tank journals but it is a shrimp tank build so I was not too sure.I shared the progress with Ed (Shaobo) and now will share it here.
I used my old Biocube and had to make some mods for filtration/flow and redoing the water vents so I dont lose shrimps..that is if they dont die first
I like the compartment in the back of the biocube because I can do a water change/add water with very little shock to them.Sulawesis like warm temp and the biocube gets warm.I took off the flow valve and modded and added
a part from a Rena canister filter,I can now ajust the flow of the water!








now to test it..








Now plexiglass cut to fit the vents on the side and the flow on the left.








Now here is a big job...screening the vents and attaching lavarock to the plexiglass to put on the back wall..
























Base layer is crushed coral substrate with med/fine quartz substrate over it.
I used lace rock in the aquascape because it helps keep the ph over 8









Whew! time to rest


----------



## Tn23

Great picks and thanks for sharing 
Can't wait to see all the little guys in the tank running around!
Keep us updated!


----------



## plantedinvertz

Looks Great!
When are you gonna add the shrimp?


----------



## MadgicBug

Very nice. I like the lava rock background....very creative. Keep posting. 

BTW, what are your water parameters? PH, KH, GH, TDS.


----------



## fraggalrock

I have the shrimps now,I originally wanted to wait for at least three weeks before adding..I used sponges from my other shrimp tanks and water from them as well and all the substrate was live as well,but I will wait and see if they stay in the bucket or the tank..wish me luck these guys are not easy ;0)


----------



## jiang604

nice setup! may I ask why it is you are using silica sand?


----------



## TomC

I like the lava rock background. What did you stick them on with? Just silicone?

I got 3 Sulawesi shrimp last summer on an impulse buy without knowing how delicate they are. They did fine for a few weeks, then disappeared. I figured they were gone, but around Christmas time 2 showed themselves, then disappeared again. I really thought they were dead this time, but I saw them again last week.


----------



## effox

Nice, they're probably big enough that they won't sneak into chamber 1, but it's a good idea puting that croquette netting or whatever it is on there. I had tons of cherry shrimp chilling on my filter pad in chamber 2. Talk about the easy life, they just sat there eating algae and food all day.

I take it that sponge filter was just for seeding?? Chamber two will suffice for good quality water. I just not a huge fan of it being filled with only bioballs.


----------



## fraggalrock

jiang604 said:


> nice setup! may I ask why it is you are using silica sand?


Is actually very tiny sand by Caribsea called crystal river..

The Lava rocks are attached with black silicone..


----------



## fraggalrock

effox said:


> Nice, they're probably big enough that they won't sneak into chamber 1, but it's a good idea puting that croquette netting or whatever it is on there. I had tons of cherry shrimp chilling on my filter pad in chamber 2. Talk about the easy life, they just sat there eating algae and food all day.
> 
> I take it that sponge filter was just for seeding?? Chamber two will suffice for good quality water. I just not a huge fan of it being filled with only bioballs.


Yes they were from my other shrimp tanks,and the netting has tiny screen behind it as well.
Cherries are so funny I found some still alive in a water change bucket in my garage in the middle of winter where they lived for two months lol.


----------



## jiang604

fraggalrock said:


> Is actually very tiny sand by Caribsea called crystal river..
> 
> The Lava rocks are attached with black silicone..


i seeee ok =)


----------



## fraggalrock

TomC said:


> I like the lava rock background. What did you stick them on with? Just silicone?
> 
> I got 3 Sulawesi shrimp last summer on an impulse buy without knowing how delicate they are. They did fine for a few weeks, then disappeared. I figured they were gone, but around Christmas time 2 showed themselves, then disappeared again. I really thought they were dead this time, but I saw them again last week.


Wow tom good for you for keeping them alive! im not holding out much hope for these guys from one day practice will make perfect! while I have them
I have that amazing lighted magnifying glass to watch them with!


----------



## TomC

fraggalrock said:


> I have that amazing lighted magnifying glass to watch them with!


 Have you tried it yet? I never did try it out on the fish.


----------



## fraggalrock

TomC said:


> Have you tried it yet? I never did try it out on the fish.


Yes it is amazing!! I can see the little eyes on my berried CRS and look at the babies markings!


----------



## MananaP

I will be following this thread til' you succeed. Please do show every progress you make on this tank, maybe one day i will plunge into sulawasi also. Too many beautiful shrimps out there so little space to put tanks in my room LOL.


----------



## ~Lynae

> I have that amazing lighted magnifying glass to watch them with!


Wow! off topic, but I love the lighted magnifying glass idea!!!!!


----------



## Shrimpgirl

Nice design and set up. Please keep us updated.


----------



## fraggalrock

Well they made it through the first night fingers and toes are crossed!


----------



## lotus

I love the tank and can't wait to see them in the tank!


----------



## target

Very nice background. Can't wait to see them shrimp in there.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Another "nail-biter" project. Hopefully you'll have good success with these Cardinals. They really are beautiful shrimp.

Anthony


----------



## Tn23

Any updates? How are the shrimps doing? *fingers crossed*


----------



## effox

No kidding, how dare you not complete the project, and then post pics...


----------



## fraggalrock

Ok update on the shrimps,found one death so far and the others are perched on the 
lavarock wall.I have not seen them eating or foraging so I am worried about that.Looking more and reading more makes me think I should have went with a undergravel filter system and maybe my choice of substrate was not the best.I maybe should have just stuck with all crushed coral.Will keep you updated on what I plan.

Sherry


----------



## Rastapus

fraggalrock said:


> Ok update on the shrimps,found one death so far and the others are perched on the
> lavarock wall.I have not seen them eating or foraging so I am worried about that.Looking more and reading more makes me think I should have went with a undergravel filter system and maybe my choice of substrate was not the best.I maybe should have just stuck with all crushed coral.Will keep you updated on what I plan.
> 
> Sherry


I am still curious to see what your water parameters are, GH KH and pH. The Java fern you have in there would do better attached to a stone rather than in the sand. You may have just lost the first shrimp due to the tank being so new. Other than that I thought the sand looked a little thick. Why the interest in an undergravel? Old technology and I cant see the advantage here.
Again, the parameters of your water would be interesting.


----------



## athena

How are the shrimps today? Hope they are alive and well and pigging out


----------



## fraggalrock

No eating yet I can see some hiding on the back wall but have lost a couple of them so far.


----------



## wil_son

very nice piece of work! 
Good luck with the shrimps!!


----------

